

BugHerd Progress Report - mmilo

We had an incredibly positive response to BugHerd from the HN community (totally hadn't anticipated hitting the front page). So seriously, thank you guys for that, your feedback has been invaluable in helping us flesh out prioritise our roadmap.<p>So I thought you guys deserved an update on what we've been doing since, where we're at and what we have planned.<p>We have made significant changes to a new user's first experience with BugHerd. We found that because BugHerd works very differently to a conventional bug tracker, a lot of folks ended up not knowing what to do.<p>We are using the same process when users setup a new project as well and have seen a sharp increase in usage as a result.<p>We also recently combined our home, about and signup pages into one to reduce the steps required for people to get up and running. We're running some multi-variate testing at the moment to gauge what works best in terms of explaining what BugHerd does.<p>We're also making improvements to how issues are displayed in the embedded bug list and being able to filter and sort them. Alan is simultaneously working on tweaks to the admin to make things a little bit easier on people that are in a project management role.<p>We're happy to answer any questions you guys might have, rationale, process, workflow, setup, whatever you guys wanna know about, so fire away :)<p>To check out the landing page, go here: http://bugherd.com
======
mmilo
Also apologies for the double post, was intended to be a text post, but posted
as a link accidentally :(

